# 2001 PATHFINDER TRANSMISSION CONTROL MODULE AND SOLENOID ASSEMBLY



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

I am sure most of you have heard about the transmission "flare" that the '01s experience. Well, now with the cold mornings, my Pathy is doing this. Engine revs high between 1st -2nd and sometimes between 2nd - 3rd. Once warm, everything is just fine. Anyways, the TCM and Solonoid need replacing according to my research and the TSB. Has anyone done this?? I hear its close to $1000 for both parts plus labor. My truck has 62k on clock so no warranty I assume. HELP!


----------



## smassey321 (May 27, 2005)

Max96 said:


> I am sure most of you have heard about the transmission "flare" that the '01s experience. Well, now with the cold mornings, my Pathy is doing this. Engine revs high between 1st -2nd and sometimes between 2nd - 3rd. Once warm, everything is just fine. Anyways, the TCM and Solonoid need replacing according to my research and the TSB. Has anyone done this?? I hear its close to $1000 for both parts plus labor. My truck has 62k on clock so no warranty I assume. HELP!


The dealer did mine 3 winters ago on the first 01 I had. It would flare on the first 1-2 and possibly second 1-2 shift ONLY when below 20 degrees. 2-3 would flare slightly but you had to pay attention to notice it.

My 2nd 01 has never had the issue because it is a 2001.5. What is your VIN? The TSB is only for around 505000 and up. I still have part of the TSB if you want it. PM me your email and I can send it.

I would bet you could convince a dealer to do this under warranty. 62k is close enough for some fat finger dealers to do. Plus it was not cold enough to duplicate below 60k.


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

smassey321 said:


> The dealer did mine 3 winters ago on the first 01 I had. It would flare on the first 1-2 and possibly second 1-2 shift ONLY when below 20 degrees. 2-3 would flare slightly but you had to pay attention to notice it.
> 
> My 2nd 01 has never had the issue because it is a 2001.5. What is your VIN? The TSB is only for around 505000 and up. I still have part of the TSB if you want it. PM me your email and I can send it.
> 
> I would bet you could convince a dealer to do this under warranty. 62k is close enough for some fat finger dealers to do. Plus it was not cold enough to duplicate below 60k.


Smassey... 615xxx is the VIN...


----------



## smassey321 (May 27, 2005)

Max96 said:


> Smassey... 615xxx is the VIN...


Your vin is way above the TSB. The flow chart says your vin does not pertain to the tsb. Sorry.


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

smassey321 said:


> Your vin is way above the TSB. The flow chart says your vin does not pertain to the tsb. Sorry.



What do you guys mean by "flare"?


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

architectdave said:


> What do you guys mean by "flare"?


Take a look Dave.... http://www.nissanhelp.com/Ownership/Bulletins/Nissan/2001/NTB01-055.htm

Unfortunately, even though this may not apply to my VIN #, its happening to me. Looks like I am fu***d.....


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

Max96 said:


> Take a look Dave.... http://www.nissanhelp.com/Ownership/Bulletins/Nissan/2001/NTB01-055.htm
> 
> Unfortunately, even though this may not apply to my VIN #, its happening to me. Looks like I am fu***d.....



Thanks Max - my 97 has done this for years at random times, i thought it was confused due to my poor driving..... it does it once a month maybe if im getting in it hard and then let off at the "wrong" time...never really bothered me.

I get that hard shift in the winter though and thats just age and wear form what I have heard. Seems like nissan should help you if your truck is still under warranty...... :thumbup:


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

Here is what I have found so far... My vehicle came with a 3yr/36k warranty so there is no chance I am skating on this one. I got a quote from Courtesy Nissan, approximately $900 for the two parts required to fix. I am soo fuc**d on this one. Giving my cousin who works for Aamco a call and gonna see what he can do.


----------



## smassey321 (May 27, 2005)

The 3/36 is bumper to bumper. You also had a 60k powertrain warranty. My trans was fixed under warranty at 50k.


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

I believe that module just plugs in under the dash. You might consider getting one off a 2002 model from a junkyard and trying it out.

Also, when is the last time you serviced your transmission? A simple fluid change may clear it up.


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

blitZ said:


> I believe that module just plugs in under the dash. You might consider getting one off a 2002 model from a junkyard and trying it out.
> 
> Also, when is the last time you serviced your transmission? A simple fluid change may clear it up.


Blitz... I like the way you think...... I already planned on finding where this crap was on my truck and getting through junkyards, etc. I drained and filled 3 times in the past 3 weeks so its definitely not a fluid issue. It IS a cold weather issue which just recently started happening here in North Jersey.


----------



## 2001pathy_SE (Apr 9, 2006)

blitZ said:


> I believe that module just plugs in under the dash. You might consider getting one off a 2002 model from a junkyard and trying it out.
> 
> Also, when is the last time you serviced your transmission? A simple fluid change may clear it up.


i have this issue right now, does anyone know exactly what parts i need and if i can get a used one from an 02-04?


----------



## 2001pathy_SE (Apr 9, 2006)

one of you guys must know. anyone please?


----------

